# IPad implémente la norme 3G+ ?



## kadel (8 Juillet 2010)

L'IPad est supposé intégrer la norme 3G pour le transfert des données à travers les ondes, sachant que cette norme offre un débit de transfert maximum de 384 Kbit/s.

Les opérateurs (Orange, SFR, ..) exploitent à présent la norme 3G+ offrant des débits au maximum de l'ordre de 7 Mbit/s.

Alors est-ce que l'IPad est compatible avec la norme 3G+ et permet d'atteindre ces hauts débits juste en lui insérant la crarte SIM ?
Ou est-ce qu'il faut une clé (incluant un modem) spéciale pour permettre à l'Ipad de naviguer à ces hauts débits ?


Merci.


----------



## Kardinal (9 Juillet 2010)

Déjà, il n'est pas possible de brancher un modem 3G+ en USB sur l'iPad. :rose:
Donc, ça règle la question...


----------



## leowild1986 (9 Juillet 2010)

Mon iPad 3G obtient 2200kbps en down et 220kbps en up!  donc la norme 3G+ est intégrée!


----------



## Kardinal (9 Juillet 2010)

What Else?


----------



## kadel (9 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour les infos.

Kadel.


----------

